# Tommy Emmanuel



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

:banana:Drool I'm speechless, humbled and very inspired after last night's show in Montreal.

If you're in Toronto, enjoy tonight's show.

Andy


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Anybody know where he played in T. O.?


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> :banana:Drool I'm speechless, humbled and very inspired after last night's show in Montreal.
> 
> If you're in Toronto, enjoy tonight's show.
> 
> Andy


I was entertained as well, however, I was very irritated by late-comers, talkers, and cellphones...


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

You lucky s.o.b.'s:bow::bow:


----------

